

Elon Musk tweeted new Grasshopper test - designatedInit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGimzB5QM1M&feature=youtu.be

======
jonmrodriguez
Did someone flag this? Why is on page 3 when it has 14 points after 4 hours
and it's a pretty epic technology demo?

